# What is the correct way to do a round trip from LR CC to PS CC?



## Zanthe (Dec 12, 2016)

So can somebody explain the correct way to edit a photo in LR and do some additional work in PS and back to LR?

I'm working on a RAW file and my understanding is that you should so all your major edits first in LR, i.e., Exposure, Contrast, clarity etc. and then bring the file into PS for say major spot/object removal, etc..Then save as .tiff or PSD and it will be back in LR.

is this correct or is there  better more appropriate way to do it?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Dec 12, 2016)

That's how I have always done it, and yes it seems to make sense.

You can also do some other things, such as HDR and pano merges, opening multiple photos as layers, but for basic edits the first time I do that, then for subsequent edits I "Edit original" on the TIFF or PSD, unless I want yet-another copy.

The followup question though is should you do subsequent edits in Lightroom after.  If you do, you do not get quite the free ride going back into Photoshop, since now you have physical file edits with virtual edits over-top, but you can still edit a copy with LR edits.

Be sure it comes into PS in 16 bit color.  I'm not exactly sure where all the defaults get defined, and whether it applies only to incompatible versions (basically editing a copy), but I've ended up in PS with 8 bit versions which is generally a bad thing.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 12, 2016)

Most of the time, a trip to Photoshop is not necessary.  All of the processes that are available in the PSCC ACR plugin are available to you in LR.   Once you have exhausted the possibilities in LR, if you have the need for layers or something like "Content Aware Fill" then use PhotoshopCC via the Edit In function in LR to access these special processes.  With the inclusion of HDR and Panorama Photo Merge in LR, the excuses to switch to LR are much less frequent,


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 12, 2016)

The settings for the external editor are in the Lightroom preferences. And don't use 'Save as' when you're done in Photoshop, use 'Save'. Because you cannot save as raw, Photoshop will automatically save a copy as tiff or psd (also defined in the preferences) and this file will automatically be added to Lightroom.


----------



## Zanthe (Dec 12, 2016)

I guess what I'm asking is should you do all the major edits in LR before going into PS (if absolutely necessary)?

I notice when I 'save' in PS it brings it back into LR as say a .tiff (PSD) depending on how the preferences are set but all the sliders are at the natural position. So I'm thinking that all the edits should be made in LR before going into PS for some off the wall edit. Correct?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Dec 12, 2016)

Zanthe said:


> I guess what I'm asking is should you do all the major edits in LR before going into PS (if absolutely necessary)?
> 
> I notice when I 'save' in PS it brings it back into LR as say a .tiff (PSD) depending on how the preferences are set but all the sliders are at the natural position. So I'm thinking that all the edits should be made in LR before going into PS for some off the wall edit. Correct?



Probably, though in reality it does not matter much, and it is more about what is easiest for you.

The real difference (in a normal round trip) is that edits in LR are done in the raw conversion process.  Changes once in Photoshop are done post conversion.  So some things are  better done in LR -- white balance for example, as well as other color changes and to a somewhat lesser degree exposure and contrast changes. You have more leverage during the conversion than after; but since Photoshop edits are 16 bits you still have a lot of control there.

But as general guidance I would definitely say get the overall exposure, white balance and colors close in LR. 

Other things, like spot removal and various other cloning just do not matter much. You might find it faster to do brush work in Photoshop as it is a physical edit not a virtual one, but the result is not really different.  Cropping can be done either place but if done in LR you won't carry extra image size into photoshop (on the other hand, it becomes fixed-- you can't expand the crop area later as you could in LR).

If I had to give general general advice, yes I would say do what you reasonably can in LR first, then finish in photoshop.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 12, 2016)

Zanthe said:


> I guess what I'm asking is should you do all the major edits in LR before going into PS (if absolutely necessary)?
> 
> I notice when I 'save' in PS it brings it back into LR as say a .tiff (PSD) depending on how the preferences are set but all the sliders are at the natural position. So I'm thinking that all the edits should be made in LR before going into PS for some off the wall edit. Correct?


The file that LR adjusts is the original RAW file and the adjustment sliders will have positions that correspond to the adjustments that LR makes to the original every time that file is opened in LR. 
The file that is sent to PSCC is the adjusted file and the LR adjustments have been "baked in" upon arrival in PSCC. PSCC is working with a derivative.  Further adjustments made in PSCC are made to that derivative.  When saved in PSCC, these additional adjustment are also baked in and the file that returns to LRCC has all of the adjustments  from the original LR work plus the PSCC work.  So the LR adjustment sliders for that derivative file will be in the neutral position. Just like the same sliders are if you import a JPEG or TIFF from a camera or source other than PSCC.  You are free to make further LR adjustments, but this is discouraged and unnecessary.


----------



## Zanthe (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks. 

I think I get it!


----------

